# Retirement Workshop



## MachineTom

This shop was built 4 years ago, and has somehow gotten smaller each year. The agreement with the wife was no construction could begin until after our daughters wedding.

This was saturday:








And a great day it was, but on monday it looked like this.






and this







This is the rear of the garage and house, the addition is 16 X 30, After Trench inspection, poured footing inspection, and curing, build up wall, it looked like this.






Now the framing, 2 x 6 walls,16 OC, 10 ft ceiling, big windows and a little one It begins to look like a workshop.







Looking at the house and garage from the new shop, double doors into the garage, single door into the house.






I use the garage entrance as my wheelchair doesn't do stairs, there is a ramp in the garage.

Closed in it looks right with the rest of the house, which was a goal of mine to keep the bride happy.






It was this empty for one day, inspection day.






My buddy the builder did this quick for me, first shovel oct 20, last inspection dec 20


























Some machines are gone the table saw and the shaper, were replaced with a surface grinder, a Myford OD grinder, a Gorton tool grinder, and a mohawk Drill grinder.

The heat is a single unit HeatPump that is great, cheap to run for heating, Cooling is the same cost as any other unit. Takes no inside space, it can be seen in the shot of the empty shop, nice and quiet as well.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## steamin

Lovely bride and a beautiful workshop. Great job !!!! You have one of my all time favorite lathe, a Monarch EE. There are a delight to run. Keep us posted on projects that start up.
All the best to you, Larry


----------



## AussieJimG

A great workshop. Well equipped and well laid out. It looks like a really comfortable place to be.

Thanks for showing

Jim


----------



## aarggh

Ummm....As a workshop that's a better looking room than any room in my house! And I just love the lathe and especially the old timber tool boxes, awesome stuff. Congrats on a great workshop!

cheers, Ian


----------



## rodw

Looks awesome but I would be worried if I forgot to wipe my feet


----------



## gus

You have a great custom built machineshop.

Mine is a make-do three open sided balcony shop.


----------



## Mosey

MachineTom said:


> This shop was built 4 years ago, and has somehow gotten smaller each year. The agreement with the wife was no construction could begin until after our daughters wedding.
> 
> This was saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a great day it was, but on monday it looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the rear of the garage and house, the addition is 16 X 30, After Trench inspection, poured footing inspection, and curing, build up wall, it looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the framing, 2 x 6 walls,16 OC, 10 ft ceiling, big windows and a little one It begins to look like a workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the house and garage from the new shop, double doors into the garage, single door into the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the garage entrance as my wheelchair doesn't do stairs, there is a ramp in the garage.
> 
> Closed in it looks right with the rest of the house, which was a goal of mine to keep the bride happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was this empty for one day, inspection day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy the builder did this quick for me, first shovel oct 20, last inspection dec 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some machines are gone the table saw and the shaper, were replaced with a surface grinder, a Myford OD grinder, a Gorton tool grinder, and a mohawk Drill grinder.
> 
> The heat is a single unit HeatPump that is great, cheap to run for heating, Cooling is the same cost as any other unit. Takes no inside space, it can be seen in the shot of the empty shop, nice and quiet as well.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Wonderful shop!

4 grinders, huh. Wow.

Mosey


----------



## MachineTom

Thanks for the kind comments, its more cluttered today than the photos show. 

Rodw no need to wipe your shoes when coming in, suggested to do so when leaving. I am forced by SWMBO to change wheelchairs before coming in the house though, tire treads love those little chips.


----------



## HarrisCreekCentral

I also think you have a beautiful daughter. Trust she has found a "Wonderful" Fellow to take care of her.

Secondly, I like your nice clean shop.. Hope you find lots of projects to "mess it up".. 

Third, I like your little motto....."My Wheels don't slow me down" . This is where all of us with all parts working should stop and Thank GOD for our Health and Strength. Due to a accident I had with a chip of wood meeting head on with my right eye, I am now blind in that one eye. But I am still thankful for all the other features that are still working.

May you have many years to enjoy your new surroundings.

Harvey,
in Kelowna, BC.


----------



## CallMeAL

Hello Tom,

Great looking shop!  I have built my retirement shop also, which I recently posted a video here.  I intended to make great use of it when I retired last July, but unfortunately I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis the same month!  I am finding it more difficult to get around, but am determined to continue my hobby as long as possible.  I notice you are in a wheel chair, a situation I may be in before long.  Can you stand at your machines or have you made modifications to them or lowered some of your equipment to make it easier to use, etc.?

Not trying to be noisy, just looking for advice on how to prepare for what is likely coming.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## MachineTom

Al, I've no problem discussing my situation. I did not real modification to the machines. The bridgeport I added a power drawbar, the surface grinder I added a lower depth feed wheel. These can be seen in my post in the forum Machining with Disabilities.  The ability to lift things is a big issue for me so lifts and rolling tables are of great help. 

I do everything from seated in the chair, I recently got a standup chair, but a pressure sore on my heel prevents me from using it. Although I did try it out of course, first time in 12 years I stood up, my heart has to get used to pumping blood that high, it seems to be a slow learner.


----------



## Boot

Tom I traded you pictures of your house up in Mountain Top , PA for a piece of S.S..  I didn't realize you were handicapped.  God Bless You and the best of luck using your shop. I wish my 12X24 shed was as neat as your shop. Mine needs to be organized.  Some day. I'm in remission from Lymphoma and finally will finish Chemo in Sept.  My re-model of rental house is finished and now between cutting firewood ,garden and yard work I'll get back to my hit and miss engine project. I used every bit of the S.S. you sold me. If I ever need more I know where to get it. Thanks again. 
Enjoy retirement 
Boot


----------



## MachineTom

Its great to hear your beating the cancer, and can again work on your engines. Yup, there is still material left from the shaft, whenever you would like it. Keep making the chips.


----------



## Mbusha

Tom, wonderful shop, really nice machines. My shop is a little smaller and my machines small as well, however, proud to say maybe as neat as yours. 

Thanks for the pictures; lovely young lady as well.


----------



## robcas631

That is one nice shop you have!


----------



## Nightshift

Tom, nice shop ... I know you will really enjoy it in your retirement.

I gotta comment on your beautiful early square dial 10EE ... I'm actually surprised nobody has mentioned it! It's awesome. You gonna run that from your wheelchair?

I have a 52 10EE ... nearly identical to yours. My favorite piece of equipment in the shop. Very few of us get to enjoy the luxury of making stuff on them! Cheers, Bill


----------



## ConductorX

Very nice shop with tons of tools.. awesome.  "G"


----------



## MachineTom

Nightshift, Yeah I run all the my machines from my chair. You might note the center cover on the 10EE is missing, thats where my feet go sometimes. I also added witness lines to the compound dial, left and right as I can't see the one on the top. The only real modification I did to any of my machines is relocate the depth handwheel on my surface grinder.

Those can be viewed in my post in the Disabilities forum.Shop Tricks


----------



## Rays

Tom beaut looking workshop here am I whinging because I have trouble with my hands and fingers during our winter and your doing all this from your chair. I know how hard that can be I hate working from mine it will come perm one day I guess as I get weaker. Then I will have to rearrange or stop doing.

Ray


----------



## Lawijt

Looks great. Very bright & much light. Really a great great workshop. Also much place for driving with the wheelchair.
I hope you have not more a smell from the build & the paint in your workplace , but a GOOD smell from the machines , the iron & oil!!!

best regards

Barry


----------



## nevadablue

You are a lucky man Tom. Thanks for sharing your shop with us. I'll have to show it to my DAV son who is wheelchair bound. 
So, why did you get rid of your shaper? I don't run mine often, but it makes me smile just seeing it, running it is an absolute hoot. 
If I may, how long is the ramp from your garage to house and what is the height difference? I read the 'standards' and just want some real experience to follow. I would like to build a deck that would be attached to my son's bedroom, with a ramp to reach the ground if he wants. He uses a power chair.


----------



## MachineTom

The normal ramp for ADA is 1:10 which is way too long for most homes, With a power chair the limit is what the wheelie bars do, lift the drive wheels or flex as the chair moves from level floor and begins up the ramp. My angle in the garage is a 22" rise and a 12 foot ramp, so about 1:6 

At this angle if I lean back the chair will wheelie the length of the ramp, If I lean forward just a bit the front wheels stay put. It make no difference in steering, but surprising anyone not used to seeing a power chair wheelie.

On chair I have has no issue with the bars, and they are fixed mount, the other chair a Quickie 626 I had to put smaller wheels on the wheelie bars so the drive wheels didn't spin as the chair transitioned from level to incline.

What is the level of your sons SCI?


----------



## pkastagehand

Awww...now I've got shop envy.  Great digs.

I am crowded into a basement that gets pretty cool in the winter and no way can I get my mill down there so that is in a different place; 20 minute walk or 4-5 drive away.


----------



## SERMANDAVE

Tom, I found it.  Your shop is much to clear and clean.  You cannot walk through my shop let alone get a chair through it.  Hope the tail stock meets with your approval.  It is due today.  I will await your approval or your desire to return it.  Dave


----------

